# Air Lift C6 A6 full V2 kit.



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

These forums are somewhat slow but traded my A6 for a tdi passat. 

Dont need the kit anymore.

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?7009331-A6-S6-Air-Lift-Full-V2-Performance-Kit


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

bump


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

Won't find a more smoking deal on a suspension setup. Period. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## blackohio (Jan 21, 2009)

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

